# Favorite 90s Album?



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

The 90s were pretty awesome. So tell me, what was your favorite 90s album?

I chose Violator because I'm a huge DM fan, but I ALMOST picked Blood Sugar Sex Magik...

If you choose the "other" option, tell us about your favorite in the comments section!


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

These two:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I've only heard of a couple of those bands, so I'll say Tom Waits with Mule Variations. That might tie with Twilight of the Gods by Bathory. I'll post a favourite from both.






Or three from this one XD


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

From that list, _OK Computer_ is my favorite. I also like _Superunknown_, the black album, BSSM, MCIS, _Violator_, and _Ten_.

More honorable mentions:
_Aenima
Angel Dust
Bone Machine
Dirt
Vulgar Display of Power_
Weezer's blue album


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Siamese Dream


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

I´ll try to choose one favourite 90s album from various genres

My fav BM album, Emperors "In the Nightside Eclipse" (other awesome bands like Mayhem, Bathory and Burzum (Though I´d rather nominate "Hvis Lyset Tar Oss") have yet been named)






My fav Trip Hop album in the moment: Mezzanine by Massive Effect





Tiamat - Wildhoney; Great gothic metal





John Zorn - Circle Maker, awesome album. Kinda jewish world-jazz. Here one excerpt: Gevurah





There are so many, I´ll just stop right here or I´ll never end.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It's hard to pick just one album. Although I'm currently addicted to _Spiderland_ by Slint so I guess that gets my vote.


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Orchidion said:


> My fav Trip Hop album in the moment: Mezzanine by Massive Effect


I was literally just listening to this. I love the song "Dissolved Girl" so much. 

On another note, I voted for Superunknown by Soundgarden just because I fell in love with it when I was 14 years old (so hard in fact I bought two hard copies) and I'm still in love with it as much as when I first heard it. There are many albums that I feel the same love for when I was younger until now. "Boys for Pele" "Little Earthquakes" and "Under the Pink" by Tori Amos are also really up there. 

Surprised I didn't see any AIC up there. "Facelift" and "Dirt" FTW? Anybody?

1991-1996 are my favorite years from the 90s for music, I think. 

As far as hip hop goes, The Chronic (derp) and "Doggy Style" by Snoop Dogg


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Everybody Else is Doing It, So Why Can't We by the Cranberries and Dizzy Up the Girl by the Goo Goo Dolls.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

_Come on Over_ by Shania Twain (1997), because there's nothing 8/9/10 year-old me loved more than singing 'That Don't Impress Me Much' at the top of my lungs and imagining I knew exactly what DV survivors go through whilst listening to 'Black Eyes, Blue Tears'.

(Also the title says this is 'favorite' 90s album, but the poll says 'best'. I totally don't think Shania's was the _best_ 90s album, but certainly my favorite. I was a kid in the 90s so my tastes at the time veered toward sing-along-ability more than anything, but looking at my music collection now and the albums I have that came out in the 90s, I think in terms of quality it's got to be _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ by Neutral Milk Hotel as what I consider to be the 'best'.)


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

others, in my case


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

*This.
*












Edit: Hmm... isn't this how add pics? Am I suffering from amnesia? :/


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Man, I figured I'd picked ones that people actually liked...


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

I was surprised not to see Loveless as an option. I thought that had become something of the official Pitchfork-sanctioned relatively underground album of retrospective glory. Anyway, its tough to pick one but in no order:
*Yerself Is Steam* -by- Mercury Rev
*Geek the Girl* -by- Lisa Germano
*Loveless* -by- My Bloody Valentine
*Souvlaki* -by- Slowdive
*Spiderland* -by- Slint
*Laughing Stock* -by- Talk Talk

Though I've been really into *Perfect From Now On* by Built to Spill lately. A few of the survey choices I liked but I think most people picked other because, aside from the essentials from each major Grunge band, the rest of the choices were kind of one from each genre (the metal album, the rap album, the indie album, etc.) and most people into any one of those genres have a favorite besides the mainstream pick. But the fact that 50% found their fave here means you did a pretty fine job really! Considering how hard it would be to make a list of albums that has most people's favorite.

I wonder how the survey would turn out using the top albums from this list (though it probably has an indie/alternative bias)-
Custom chart - Rate Your Music

Edit: Two I forgot and have to mention, because I know how much everyone cares :wink:, *The Good Son* by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds and *Bone Machine* by Tom Waits.


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

Listening to entire albums is a rarity for me. Usually I only pick and choose a few songs I like from an artist without even knowing what album it originates from.

With that said, I'd say the best album of the 90's was _Viva! La Woman_ by Cibo Matto. The only album where I've enjoyed every. single. song. The variety is amazing plus the quirkiness and unique sound of their music makes it stand out against the rest. They are the only band I've found to have an entire album full of songs I could back and enjoy infinitely.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

One of my favorite albums from the 90's is _Richard D. James_ by Aphex Twin. 

Also loved:

Daft Punk- _Homework_
The Crystal Method- _Vegas_


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

ManWithoutHats said:


> I was surprised not to see Loveless as an option. I thought that had become something of the official Pitchfork-sanctioned relatively underground album of retrospective glory. Anyway, its tough to pick one but in no order:
> *Yerself Is Steam* -by- Mercury Rev
> *Geek the Girl* -by- Lisa Germano
> *Loveless* -by- My Bloody Valentine
> ...


Good ones. I was just about to post about Loveless and Souvlaki. Two of my favorites.

I was also thinking about the Pixies, either Bossanova or Trompe Le Monde should be on any 90's list, surely...

Maybe Melvins - Houdini?


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

soya said:


> Good ones. I was just about to post about Loveless and Souvlaki. Two of my favorites.
> 
> I was also thinking about the Pixies, either Bossanova or Trompe Le Monde should be on any 90's list, surely...
> 
> Maybe Melvins - Houdini?


Loveless and Souvlaki are amazing. I love the Pixies but Surfer Rosa is definitely my favorite, though Bossanova's great too (I've actually never heard Trompe Le Monde :blushed:). Embarrassingly enough, I haven't really listened to the Melvins yet, though they are somewhere in a long list of artists to check out. I did recently discover Low too and was thinking about I Could Live in Hope. Definitely seems like an essential for any comprehensive 90's albums list.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

There's also: 
"Nevermind", "In Utero", and "Unplugged" by Nirvana
"Little Earthquakes" by Tori Amos
"Live Through This" by Hole
"Pablo Honey" by Radiohead
"KoRn" by KoRn I know, I know, this is my teen angst at it's finest right here, but it's an old, nostalgic, pretty good, raw and emotional album. His scatting is pretty cool as well.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caqv4hCRNRY&feature=player_detailpage#t=48s

There is a lot of material from the 90s I love, but of the albums in the actual poll, my vote for Smashing Pumpkins' Siamese Dream stands. The link I posted above is the SD album release concert from 1993. The Pumpkins were a great live band -- the album was obviously amazing in its production and layering, but any band worth your time has to deliver a good live show, too. Shame I was 6 years old in '93 




ManWithoutHats said:


> Loveless and Souvlaki are amazing. I love the Pixies but Surfer Rosa is definitely my favorite, though Bossanova's great too (I've actually never heard Trompe Le Monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melvins are good. You might recognize the riff from this track off the album Stoner Witch.







I never know where the "essential" ends and stuff from an era I just really enjoy begins... Low is a good suggestion for the list.

Did anybody mention Fugazi yet? Or Superchunk?

...or Pavement's Slanted & Enchanted?


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Melvins <3

Yeah, I almost added them but didn't. Did you know that Kurt Cobain failed an audition for their band? Ha.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Alice In Chains and Hole are both amazing. I did put a few of those albums up on the list for voting, just so ya know.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

soya said:


> There is a lot of material from the 90s I love, but of the albums in the actual poll, my vote for Smashing Pumpkins' Siamese Dream stands. The link I posted above is the SD album release concert from 1993. The Pumpkins were a great live band -- the album was obviously amazing in its production and layering, but any band worth your time has to deliver a good live show, too. Shame I was 6 years old in '93


Siamese Dream is great, but that reminds me– A Live One by Phish. One of the best live albums I've heard (_almost_ on par with Live Dead) and one of the best of the 90's.



soya said:


> Melvins are good. You might recognize the riff from this track off the album Stoner Witch.


Sludgy as hell. I love it. Reminds me of Pearl Jam meets Queens of the Stone Age except just covered in grime.


soya said:


> I never know where the "essential" ends and stuff from an era I just really enjoy begins... Low is a good suggestion for the list.


Yeah, I suppose I have a habit of equating the two ha. I feel like more often than not though, era's of pop/rock music are better defined at the turn of a decade rather than by one decade itself (for example late '60s/early '70s, late '70s/early '80s, and so on. Seems like Led Zeppelin and David Bowie have more in common with Cream or Hendrix than with The Ramones, Television or Talking Heads. But then again, any scene or era is probably better contained in a 5 year period, because beyond that everything's changed completely since the 1st year). Just a random thought...


soya said:


> Did anybody mention Fugazi yet?


No. And we should all be arrested for it.


Edit: I just followed a link after that video and I'm listening to Bullhead now and it's kind of melting my face. I wish I had reserved that sludgy as hell statement, because now it seems rather naive. I think I can smell the singer's awful pot breath through my speakers and it's incredible.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Scootaloo said:


> Melvins <3
> 
> Yeah, I almost added them but didn't. Did you know that Kurt Cobain failed an audition for their band? Ha.


And then proceeded to make a career out of taming and simplifying (dare I imply.. bastardizing?) their sound :tongue:

From the list I voted for the Pumpkins because of Billy Corgan's musical genius being on full display on those albums and dem layers and layers of guitars, but I'd like to add Tool's _Aenima _(I prefer _Lateralus _but that's technically 2000), Opeth's _Still Life_, Electric Wizard's _Come My Fanatics..._, Blind Guardians 90's albums, and Kyuss' _Welcome to Sky Valley/Self-titled _and _​Blues for the Red Sun._


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Great list. I can't believe I left out Aenima.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

soya said:


> Great list. I can't believe I left out Aenima.




I know I'm leaving out some glaring omissions as well... _think think think..._


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

Diaspora by Natacha Atlas
Mezzanine by Massive Attack


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

_The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill_ - Lauryn Hill
_Bone Machine_ - Tom Waits 
_Blue Album _- Weezer 
_Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness_ - Smashing Pumpkins
_In The Aeroplane Over The Sea_ - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Artt666 (Apr 27, 2013)

In my opinion? It's definetly Enthrone Darkness Triumphant (1997) by Dimmu Borgir (first albums of Dimmu creates nice melancholic atmosphere)


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm late to the party. HIStory and Dangerous by Michael Jackson.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

As a kid it was either Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness by Smashing Pumpkins or Tragic Kingdom by No Doubt. Now, I couldn't pick just one. I enjoy too many.


----------

